# IPV6 and SolusVM



## VPSDATABASE (Jul 7, 2013)

I was wondering if you could help me enable IPV6?

On my root#/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth2 IT doesn't show

IPV6ADDR=

IPV6_DEFAULTGW=

_*only*_

DEVICE=eth2

HWADDR=00:25:90:79:31:AE

TYPE=Ethernet

UUID=5a2094c3-78d7-4bc6-8af6-b57ea92563cd

ONBOOT=yes

NM_CONTROLLED=yes

BOOTPROTO=dhcp

 

I am trying to follow this guide here http://kbeezie.com/ipv6.txt


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 7, 2013)

You have to add those to the file, they aren't included. Can just add it to the bottom of the file, modify values, save, etc.


----------



## VPSDATABASE (Jul 7, 2013)

@SkylarM

Where can I find the Values for it?

Like I know I have to add 

IPV6ADDR=

IPV6_DEFAULTGW=

But I am not sure what to put in for the values.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 7, 2013)

VPSDATABASE said:


> @SkylarM
> 
> Where can I find the Values for it?
> 
> ...


Well the IPV6ADDR is the IPV6 address you'd like to assign to the node, and the IPV6_DefaultGW is the default gateway (gateway IP + the /subnet)

For example

IPV6ADDR=1234:5678:0123::2

IPV6DEFAULTGW=1234:5678:0123::1/48

Example IP space, obviously use your own in that case -- and the /48 is the subnet you have access to from your provider so make sure to use the proper values based on what was assigned.


----------



## mikho (Jul 7, 2013)

You should have those values from your host/provider of the dedicated server.


----------



## XFS_Brian (Jul 7, 2013)

If you are doing this on an OpenVZ node, one thing that you need to keep in mind is that you will need to run a script on the node to enable IPv6 for each container. This script is provided by SolusVM themselves and it is loaded on the node when you install SolusVM.

/scripts/openvz-ipv6


----------



## Patrick (Jul 7, 2013)

This seems to work pretty easily:

http://ecaps.wordpress.com/2012/06/08/openvz-ipv6/


----------



## Tactical (Jul 7, 2013)

Im not trying to be mean but why are you offering vps services if you dont have a clue what your doing? But hey more power to you though for trying!


----------



## VPSDATABASE (Jul 7, 2013)

Everyone thank you for the great information, sorry for bothering you all.

Just never had much experience with networking.


----------

